# Calling All Floridians - What's Your Favorite Fl Cg????



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm relatively new here and have been getting to know other Floridians. Let's hear from you and where your from. What's your favorite campground in Florida?

We are torn between two coasts! TopSail in Destin (Outback Rally of course) and Anastasia SP in St. Augustine & Gamble Rogers in Flagler Beach.

Top Sail is top notch camping with full hookups and even cable! The beach is about a mile bike ride/walk but there is a tram. IMHO - No one should miss the Outbackers Rally!

Anastasia is camping in the oak forest and the beach is accessible by car. Beside St. Augustine is a great place to explore history.

Gamble Rogers is right on the beach!!! Go to sleep listening to the waves crash, it doesn't get better than this, though it is a tough place to get reservations at.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

5th Time Around said:


> I'm relatively new here and have been getting to know other Floridians. Let's hear from you and where your from. What's your favorite campground in Florida?
> 
> We are torn between two coasts! TopSail in Destin (Outback Rally of course) and Anastasia SP in St. Augustine & Gamble Rogers in Flagler Beach.
> 
> ...


We have several we love here in Florida. First on the list is definitely Disney's Fort Wilderness. We also love the one in Ft Pierce, then there's a little campground in Stuart right on the waterway and the St. Lucie lock! We also like the KOA in West Palms Lion Country Safari. We use to go to River Ranch in the middle of the State but it just got too expensive.


----------



## rkramseb (Aug 17, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> I'm relatively new here and have been getting to know other Floridians. Let's hear from you and where your from. What's your favorite campground in Florida?
> 
> We are torn between two coasts! TopSail in Destin (Outback Rally of course) and Anastasia SP in St. Augustine & Gamble Rogers in Flagler Beach.
> 
> ...


We have to hit it when we can...Wife works in Citrus and I'm LEO in IR County SO...between our work and kids schedule, we go on a moments notice and head to Encore at 512 & I95 alot...I know the management...so they cut a break when we can camp and get us a good spot close to club house and pool. Lookingt out for a good used 4x4 Dodge etc to pull a new 5th wheel, (after the first of the year). Have some friends that like RR, I haveonly driven thru it...Looks expensive for sure. We love Ft Wilderness, but who doesn't...Tried Manatee Hamock in Titusville, not bad, old place, people real nice tho. Would love to do St Augustine...especially around Halloween and take the tours....Gamble Rogers sounds real nice too.

Well take care...have to get ready for the "storm patrol"....working 6-2a for increased patrol for this so-called storm.

BE SAFE Ron


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Scooter n Grinch said:


> I'm relatively new here and have been getting to know other Floridians. Let's hear from you and where your from. What's your favorite campground in Florida?
> 
> We are torn between two coasts! TopSail in Destin (Outback Rally of course) and Anastasia SP in St. Augustine & Gamble Rogers in Flagler Beach.
> 
> ...


We have to hit it when we can...Wife works in Citrus and I'm LEO in IR County SO...between our work and kids schedule, we go on a moments notice and head to Encore at 512 & I95 alot...I know the management...so they cut a break when we can camp and get us a good spot close to club house and pool. Lookingt out for a good used 4x4 Dodge etc to pull a new 5th wheel, (after the first of the year). Have some friends that like RR, I haveonly driven thru it...Looks expensive for sure. We love Ft Wilderness, but who doesn't...Tried Manatee Hamock in Titusville, not bad, old place, people real nice tho. Would love to do St Augustine...especially around Halloween and take the tours....Gamble Rogers sounds real nice too.

Well take care...have to get ready for the "storm patrol"....working 6-2a for increased patrol for this so-called storm.

BE SAFE Ron
[/quote]

As I read the different threads in this site, it is amazing the number of LEO or Fire Rescue folks that are members. Just curious....how many of us are there? Chime in.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Ft. Clinch is a great park, too. Right down the road from Topsail is Henderson Beach State Park. Honestly, it's a toss-up for us between Henderson and Topsail. Henderson feels more like camping and the access to the beach is much, much easier. It's a smaller park and no cable or sewer. But otherwise, we love it. We go to Topsail and/or to Henderson for a week at each every year. PCM


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

So far, my favorite CG in FL is Topsail, but that's the only one I've been to so far...well, other than camping at Ft. Wilderness in the late 70's in a VW camper....very tight for 4 guys.

Glad to see this thread as we are considering a trip thru Florida in Jan/Feb of '09. Will I have any problems getting campsites with short notice that time of year ? Thinking of going as far as Key West, so hope there are some posts on that area's campgrounds too.

Ooops, sorry I'm not a Floridian, but just had to ask about CG availability.
Brent


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, you may have problems with availibility of sites at that time as it is snowbird season. It will also depend on the length of trailer, I see yours is big like mine.

I just called Ft. Wilderness to change my reservations for this weekend because of the storm and couldn't get another weekend site (stopped looking after November).

Ask about any cg and we will collectively try to answer you back. But I would start planning now. The only down side to the state parks is using reserve america which charges a cancellation fee of $10 or $7.50 to change dates or sites.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

jcat67 said:


> I'm relatively new here and have been getting to know other Floridians. Let's hear from you and where your from. What's your favorite campground in Florida?
> 
> We are torn between two coasts! TopSail in Destin (Outback Rally of course) and Anastasia SP in St. Augustine & Gamble Rogers in Flagler Beach.
> 
> ...


We have to hit it when we can...Wife works in Citrus and I'm LEO in IR County SO...between our work and kids schedule, we go on a moments notice and head to Encore at 512 & I95 alot...I know the management...so they cut a break when we can camp and get us a good spot close to club house and pool. Lookingt out for a good used 4x4 Dodge etc to pull a new 5th wheel, (after the first of the year). Have some friends that like RR, I haveonly driven thru it...Looks expensive for sure. We love Ft Wilderness, but who doesn't...Tried Manatee Hamock in Titusville, not bad, old place, people real nice tho. Would love to do St Augustine...especially around Halloween and take the tours....Gamble Rogers sounds real nice too.

Well take care...have to get ready for the "storm patrol"....working 6-2a for increased patrol for this so-called storm.

BE SAFE Ron
[/quote]

As I read the different threads in this site, it is amazing the number of LEO or Fire Rescue folks that are members. Just curious....how many of us are there? Chime in.
[/quote]

Im and Evidence Technician for PSLPD. Been there almost 12 yrs and love every day of it. Chuck use to work as a Marine Dispatcher in Jupiter, Fla. a longgg time ago. His Dad use to be an old beat cop in the City of West Palm beach...


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

A nice cozy campground is Manatee Hammock in Titusville. Right on the Indian River, a short hop to Kennedy Space Center, pool, full hookups, TOTALLY shaded sites, fishing pier. We camped there last Thanksgiving and had a great time.

They have pull thrus available, and relatively wide campsites. But be aware, they also have some that would be pretty tight for a big 5'er.

Dan


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

By far Ft. Wilderness at Walt Disney World is the best place in Florida in my opinion. Having two small children, the place is great, clean and friendly. We actually do not even go to the parks when we go since there is so much to do right there. It is hard to get reservations at peak times or holidays. We actually had to book Thanksgiving weekend for 2010 a few months back. It is kinda expensive at times too with thier premium sites (large concrete pads, full hook up, cable, newer grills and picnic tables)topping out at $100 or so on holiday weekends. Tent sites of course are considerably cheaper


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We lived in Orlando for a couple of years and stayed at several different sites from the pan-handle to the keys. Really enjoy the state parks.
Anastasia, John Pennekamp, Falling Waters, Fort Wilderness, there are a few more that I will have to think about (been a few years and a few thousand miles ago).


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

A nice campground for me would be one that is on the water for kayaking and fishing. I have been in many of the state park campgrounds and many suit my needs. On my list would be St. George and the rest of the Saints in the panhandle. Tomoka park and the parks at the inlets on the east coast.
Judging by the responses it appears to me that the majority of campers on this forum are looking for a " resort " campground. Not me , if I ain't going fishing the campground had better be cheap or I ain't coming back!
When we travel the price and cleanliness are the most important.
Bob


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have to agree with Bob...as I think we discussed a couple of weeks ago when we completed our first trip to St. George. Hands down I prefer St. George over Topsail. Much more like camping, much easier access to the beach and much less crowded....did I mention it is about 2 hours closer for us as well. If you haven't made it to St. George SP, definitely worth the look.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

John and I prefer Henderson Beach State Park. It's a great park if you like the beach and located just about 15 minutes West of Topsail. Should you need ANYTHING while there, it is all right outside the gates. Google Earth the park and you will be able to see its close, walkable proximity to the beach. Phillip


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

ARE YA"LL SURE THAT WE SHOULD BE TELLING OTHER CAMPERS ABOUT OUR FAVORITE PLACES ! There might be some Yankees on here !


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

sunnybrook29 said:


> ARE YA"LL SURE THAT WE SHOULD BE TELLING OTHER CAMPERS ABOUT OUR FAVORITE PLACES ! There might be some Yankees on here !


Hey now..... Us Yankees Love Florida to







.......remember you did join the nation


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

We have spent many vacations during the winter camping in Florida, Some of our favourites are Ft Wilderness at Disney; you have to see this during the holidays, the campers go just nutz decorating thier campsite for Christmas. I'm talking big screen TV's (110" +) with Holiday themed shows and old Mickey Mouse cartoon movies going all night on their campsites . Most have elaborate lighting schemes, One site last year right behind us (we were there last Christmas-New Years) had the lights on the Pine Christmas trees and their RV, on their site going to the Trans-siberian Orchestra just like that Miller Beer comercial you see on TV during the Holidays...It was awesome. It is so tough to get reservations though, you must do this at least 9 months in advance. The proximity and the percs to Disney were the best! You can watch the nightly firewooks at Disney from the beach at the lake at the campground all with perfectly timed music to the show. 
The KOA on Marathon Is. is great; the water is turquoise blue and the fishing is great. It's a great waypoint to a Key west trip. Hillsborough State park just outside of Tampa, Busch Gardens and Cyrpress Gardens is a personal Favorite; http://www.floridast...lsboroughriver/
Another great is the KOA is at Lake Whippoorwill, this is a great spot; http://www.koa.com/where/fl/09322/
most campsites are right on the lake, again great fishing.
We're probably going to un-pickle the OB and trip to Floridia this Winter too; it's a nice break from the cold.

Eric


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Just Add Dirt said:


> We have spent many vacations during the winter camping in Florida, Some of our favourites are Ft Wilderness at Disney; you have to see this during the holidays, the campers go just nutz decorating thier campsite for Christmas. I'm talking big screen TV's (110" +) with Holiday themed shows and old Mickey Mouse cartoon movies going all night on their campsites . Most have elaborate lighting schemes, One site last year right behind us (we were there last Christmas-New Years) had the lights on the Pine Christmas trees and their RV, on their site going to the Trans-siberian Orchestra just like that Miller Beer comercial you see on TV during the Holidays...It was awesome. It is so tough to get reservations though, you must do this at least 9 months in advance. The proximity and the percs to Disney were the best! You can watch the nightly firewooks at Disney from the beach at the lake at the campground all with perfectly timed music to the show.
> 
> Eric


X2 on ft. wilderness!!! we went last December.........loved the campground, but The sites decorated for Christmas were unreal!!! Trains going around, tons of blow up characters and lights...... a must see!!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

John and I are big Disney/Fort wilderness junkies. We go often because of the great atmosphere. We have been for the Christmas Holidays the last 3 years. This year we went for Halloween. Boy were we surprised. We have always thought that the decorations for Christmas by fellow campers were unreal. Well, Halloween was right up there. I've never been a big Halloween fan, but we had a great time. They even had trick or treating in the campground. Man, I tell ya. People went all out. Phillip


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

clarkely said:


> We have spent many vacations during the winter camping in Florida, Some of our favourites are Ft Wilderness at Disney; you have to see this during the holidays, the campers go just nutz decorating thier campsite for Christmas. I'm talking big screen TV's (110" +) with Holiday themed shows and old Mickey Mouse cartoon movies going all night on their campsites . Most have elaborate lighting schemes, One site last year right behind us (we were there last Christmas-New Years) had the lights on the Pine Christmas trees and their RV, on their site going to the Trans-siberian Orchestra just like that Miller Beer comercial you see on TV during the Holidays...It was awesome. It is so tough to get reservations though, you must do this at least 9 months in advance. The proximity and the percs to Disney were the best! You can watch the nightly firewooks at Disney from the beach at the lake at the campground all with perfectly timed music to the show.
> 
> Eric


X2 on ft. wilderness!!! we went last December.........loved the campground, but The sites decorated for Christmas were unreal!!! Trains going around, tons of blow up characters and lights...... a must see!!
[/quote]

Sorry we missed you last Xmas at the Fort... but we were not even OB'ers yet; it was the last trip for the Thor Mellenium edition. Michelle is buggin' me and the DW to trip to Fla this winter. We're giving it some serious thought (which always gets me in trouble). Kids are off 13 days for Xmas-NYE; almost gotta go somewhere just to stay saine. If we do go it'll probably be Islands of adventure http://www.universalorlando.com/, Seaworld, and Busch gardens and maybe one day in Majic Kingdom, since we don't have reservations, this late in the game is hopeless for a site at The Fort. Maybe we can plan something for Xmas 2010! How about a Mini Rally for us Snowbirds! A group of OB'ers at Ft Wilderness.....film at 11:00. Definitely worth un-pickling the OB. 
Eric


----------



## TommyG265 (Jan 14, 2010)

jcat67 said:


> I'm relatively new here and have been getting to know other Floridians. Let's hear from you and where your from. What's your favorite campground in Florida?
> 
> We are torn between two coasts! TopSail in Destin (Outback Rally of course) and Anastasia SP in St. Augustine & Gamble Rogers in Flagler Beach.
> 
> ...


We have to hit it when we can...Wife works in Citrus and I'm LEO in IR County SO...between our work and kids schedule, we go on a moments notice and head to Encore at 512 & I95 alot...I know the management...so they cut a break when we can camp and get us a good spot close to club house and pool. Lookingt out for a good used 4x4 Dodge etc to pull a new 5th wheel, (after the first of the year). Have some friends that like RR, I haveonly driven thru it...Looks expensive for sure. We love Ft Wilderness, but who doesn't...Tried Manatee Hamock in Titusville, not bad, old place, people real nice tho. Would love to do St Augustine...especially around Halloween and take the tours....Gamble Rogers sounds real nice too.

Well take care...have to get ready for the "storm patrol"....working 6-2a for increased patrol for this so-called storm.

BE SAFE Ron
[/quote]

As I read the different threads in this site, it is amazing the number of LEO or Fire Rescue folks that are members. Just curious....how many of us are there? Chime in.
[/quote]

ME!, West Palm Beach Area LEO


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Outbacker LEO and in Florida. Definitely need to join the Florida group for the toddies. We have some great State Parks in this part of the state (Ocala/Gainesville area) Nice springs at some of them....perfect for the "warm" Florida Summers. Let us know if you head this way.


----------

